# What's in the Brown Envelope?



## lutherd (27 Jun 2009)

So I just swore in yesterday and when we were given out traveling orders we were also given a small brown envelope that said "Do Not Open". Well I am the curious type.....so......what's in the brown envelope; does anyone know?

Rick


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Jun 2009)

Anthrax.  If you follow directions, you're safe.  If you're a curious cat, oopsy daisy!


----------



## starseed (27 Jun 2009)

Instructions for the CF-approved method of making coffee - highly classified, but essential should you ever get a posting at NDHQ.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2009)

lutherd said:
			
		

> So I just swore in yesterday and when we were given out traveling orders we were also given a small brown envelope that said "Do Not Open". Well I am the curious type.....so......what's in the brown envelope; does anyone know?
> 
> Rick



Well, Rick, most people get a small grey envelope, so you are different.  Perhaps it is a "Test" to see if you are pyschologically suitable to pass the next stage of your application.  If you open it, you will not be granted a Security Clearance and kicked out of the CF.  It is a need to know basis thing, and you don't need to know.


Seriously though:  It is probably documents that you will hand carry with you to CFLRS.  They are probably none of your business.


----------



## danchapps (27 Jun 2009)

Could be a cute picture of a cat falling out of a tree with the words "Epic Fail!" written below. Most likely administrative documents. Might not want to open it though.


----------



## cdnsoldier1982 (27 Jun 2009)

Who cares what is in it there will lots of times where you do not need to know why something is done you just have to do it.  You are now a sworn member and under orders not to open it so follow those orders and life with be peachy


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2009)

All joking aside (great replies, though), it could be your will.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jun 2009)

It should be copies of all your documentation you provided/completed with CFRC.  Security clearance, PEN, transcripts.


----------



## lutherd (27 Jun 2009)

Wasn't expecting some of those responses. But hey, we were curious.


----------



## owa (23 Aug 2009)

lutherd said:
			
		

> Wasn't expecting some of those responses. But hey, we were curious.



So...  Uh...  What was in the envelope? :-X


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2009)

Could be MED DOCS ......


----------



## Smity199 (23 Aug 2009)

The "Do Not Open" was intended for anyone handling it on its way from wherever it was being stored to you. You can open it all you want (I asked right away when I got it at my swearing in) mine contained photocopies of my ID I had given them with my application months before. 

-Cheers


----------



## Vader (19 Sep 2009)

put your army glasses on ! it reads "dew knot OPEN " . So ya its a dew knot which is a navy term .So go ahead and open it  >


----------



## Flasbang (25 Sep 2009)

There's another envelope that says "Do not open" on it.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (25 Sep 2009)

haha!
Good topic.When we were coming back from Astan they handed us some big brown envelopes with the same instruction.We knew what it was (AAG stuff) but as soon as we got back to our gucci KAF quarters every person had all their stuff out on their beds. ;D

Most likely it's your travel claim.

Worse thing a chief clerk can say is "do not open this"...
(and before someone says it thats also how guys show up without the paper work)


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Sep 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> haha!
> Good topic.When we were coming back from Astan they handed us some big brown envelopes with the same instruction.We knew what it was (AAG stuff) but as soon as we got back to our gucci KAF quarters every person had all their stuff out on their beds. ;D
> 
> Most likely it's your travel claim.
> ...



I used to be a Chief Clerk.  And I NEVER said "do not open this" - I rarely even sealed the envelope.

What I DID say was something along the line of "lose this and your claim won't get settled (and the advance will come off your pay), or your remuster won't go through, or your move won't happen" - like that.  

Never had a problem - it's amazing how diligent folks can be when it's THEIR finances or future on the line.


----------



## FDO (25 Sep 2009)

Roy don't forget that we are talking about people on thier way to BMQ. They don't understand pay deductions or the consquences of their actions yet. We don't give them anything like that here. All they get to hand carry is their travel claim and enrolemnt papers. We will send all the docs to CFLRS.  On the rare occasion we have to get them to hand carry it is double wrapped as per current directions because some of the forms are Protected when filled out. Not allowing them to open it saves us having to make copies and mail them out when stuff falls out of an open envelop.


----------

